# Curfew



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a curfew in force from 2300 tonight until 0700 tomorrow morning in the Abbasiya district of Cairo. It is not clear how many days this curfew will be in force.

All British Nationals should avoid the Abbasiya area.

Internet and Mobile phone coverage is currently experiencing some disruption in the Cairo area.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It will not just affect Abbaseya though, it will block a huge area with very heavy through traffic too


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am more concerned about being off line...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I've not had any trouble with either mobile or internet (fingers crossed)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend who live in 6th October complained on her facebook today about the internet going off and being very slow when it resumed,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Talking about 6th October, Sherine Tadros (AJE) just tweeted: 

#BREAKING: Tires being lit on fire on Oct6 Bridge near #Tahrir, stopping traffic #Egypt

Huge traffic jams reported in Cairo already


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't send a text or an email from my Iphone.. anyone else got problems?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My iPhone is good to go

Must be cus I live in a nice area :-/

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Military official says curfew renewed in Abbaseya tonight between 11 and 6


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My iPhone is good to go
> 
> Must be cus I live in a nice area :-/
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App




lol.. maybe I am being watched.

I actually like where I live but just wish my friends lived closer.
From My window I can see..
The opera house,
Cairo Tower
The Gezira Club
The Museum
The Citadel
The River
Horse track
Hunky footballers training.. or swimming
Rowers in canoes.


Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

From my house I can see

Our garden
villas across the road
aeroplanes flying over landing at airport
stars at night:clap2:
blue sky in daytime


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Curfew imposed in Abbaseya for third consecutive night 11 to 6


----------

